# 67 gto stance



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I got the goat close to completion minus a few odds and ends. I feel that it is sitting a little high in both the front and back. It has a little bit of rake but i somewhat think it would look better lowered an inch or 2. I bought the springs but cant make up my mind. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd probably drop it another 1". The springs will settle some, but if it's bugging you now it will likely keep nagging at you. Are those wheels 15"? What profile tire are you running? Mine sits a little lower than yours but some of it is optics due to a staggered wheel set up with the cragars.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Wheels are 18" rallye replicas


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I'd have to drop it, looks like it's riding quite tall.

Here's my '67 on the 14" rally II's. I've only had the car for about 9 months, but so far as I know the springs are the originals, just with new Bilstein shocks.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

teamwoody72 said:


> Wheels are 18" rallye replicas


I like the look of those. Will you have clearance issues dropping it on 18"s? I have 16"s up front and 17"s in the rears. No rubbing that I've noticed but it's usually only me in the car.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I don't think I will have clearance issues. I think I'm gonna change out the springs next week. I'll follow up with pics


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Woody, My opinion is that your car is too high and the wheels are too big in diameter, giving it a cartoonish look. Ssnakeace's car is sitting just right, IMO. Here's mine.....pretty close. I guess it depends on age, memories, culture, and personal taste as to what anybody likes. Tastes vary greatly. To each his own!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

i would have to agree with you gtoooguy with the wheels being to big. I actually ordered 17" but these were delivered by mistake and my guy already mounted the tires before I got there. once the tires were mounted I owned them. Im hoping by lowering it the look will change some. the good thing is I have the original rally wheels restored. just need to get new meat for them. We will see what happens. I have a lot of people that say they like the look right now but im still unsure.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it is great that you still have the original Rallye wheels, that is such a nice looking car and I don't want to say those rims make it look ridonkulous so I won't.
:rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

those are very nice rims and your car car will look sick with a stance adjustment, those rims are NOT to big( as long as no rubbing) drop it 2" in front with a drop spindle and 1 1/4 in rear with different spring and you will have a very aggressive stance. i am running 18" and am VERY happy with how it looks. I MAY drop the rear another 1/2 to 3/4 to level it out but I kinda like the raked look. my sig photo is a set of 15" ralley II's, but i think the new rims make the car look much meaner.:reddevil::lol:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Your wheels look great. Maybe lowering will help mine. I have 2 in lowering springs. Gonna see how it looks. Can always go back if I don't like it


----------



## SSnakeAce (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah, I just want to say that while I don't particularly like your wheels, but as long as you like them, who cares what I think.

It's the ride height that is throwing it off - not used to seeing a GTO that looks like it could drive over a tree branch and not scrape anything


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm a big believer in..... Altitude = Attitude. That being said I'm just not much on large wheels (Present) on an old school cars (Past). 15's would lower the car, fill the wheel well and still look great without throwing off the look of the car.....But that's just my opinion. As others have said it's your car, and I totally agree.

Sweet Goat!


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I have been thinking about stance on my 66 GTO as well and considering different wheel/tire combinations. Right now I have 14x 7" Rally I's with 205-75's. I like 17" on torque thrusts on a few goats around town, but I think staying smaller is timeless. The other consideration is that I have 3.90 gears and going larger diameter makes the gears effectively and considerably taller.

I would like to get wider in the back and some in the front. Torn between going to 15" Torque Thrusts (7" front & 8" rear) with 225-70 in the front and 245 or 255-60 rear, or staying with the 14" Rally I's with 225-70 front and 245-60 rear, or just 225-70's all the way around. I prefer a natural rake from the tires versus suspension although I do have airshocks.

Maybe I stay with Rally I 14's and try tires first before I spend on the AR wheels? I need something beefier that these 14" 75's though. Then there is the whole RWL versus Redline argument.

It's stressing me out because once the money is spent, it's spent. I am the king of buyer's remorse. What I need is a shoe store where I could try them all on and then pick.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mike, don't change a thing. It's perfect!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

IMO regardless of the wheel I decide on the car is sitting to high. im gonna put the new springs on. Then I will decide on the wheels. It had 15" AR wheels when I bought it with the wrecked ass end and still was sitting to high. I think mikes wheels with redlines would look great on mine. lol


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks GeeTee. That got my attention.


----------

